# probleme mit oberflächen



## Guest (10. Mai 2006)

habe folgendes problem ich suche einen java editor mit dem ich recht einfach oberflächen erstellen kann#am besten mit drag & drop wie in vba #vielen dank wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben nach IDEs und Tools]_


----------



## Jockel (10. Mai 2006)

z.B.: Netbeans: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/articles/matisse.html


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe folgendes problem ich suche einen java editor mit dem ich recht einfach oberflächen erstellen kann#am besten mit drag & drop wie in vba #vielen dank wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt
> 
> _[Edit by Beni: verschoben nach IDEs und Tools]_



Glaube der borland JBuilder bietet sowas in der Art


----------



## AlArenal (10. Mai 2006)

Für das Geld kann er sich auch nen Freelancer kaufen, der ihm das macht...


----------



## Acha (10. Mai 2006)

JBuilder kann das zwar, aber ist recht teuer, wie AlArenal schon bemerkte...

Aber warum nimmst Du nicht wirklich Netbeans... das geht doch dort einwandfrei per Drag&Drop!

Ob es bereits für Eclipse ein entsprechendes Plugin gibt, weiß ich leider nicht zu sagen, da müßtest Du wohl selber noch recherchieren!

MFG

Acha


----------



## DonEvo (11. Mai 2006)

danke da habt ihr mir schon weitergeholfenich werd ide progs mal ausprobiern


----------



## PANta. (11. Mai 2006)

Nur um das kurz richtig zu stellen: JBuilder gibt es in der Foundation Version für den erschwinglichen Preis von 0€, und in dieser etwas abgespeckten Version (sowie ich das sehe, gibt es keine Netzwerktools) ist tatsächlich auch ein voll funktionsfähiger, WYSIWYG-Editor drin, neben allen anderen üblichen IDE-Funktionen.
Der funktioniert ähnlich wie der von NetBeans, erzeugt den benötigten Code, usw.

Beste Grüße

PANta


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

Tatsache.. ich muss sagen, ich habe mir dei 2006er Version nocht nicht angeschaut, weil ich keinen Grund habe von Eclipse abzurücken. Ich werds interessehalber aber mal tun.


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

was ist denn mit dem "sun java studio enterprise 8"?
teste das gerade, aber hab keine vergleichswerte..


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

norman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist denn mit dem "sun java studio enterprise 8"?
> teste das gerade, aber hab keine vergleichswerte..



Was soll damit sein?


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

naja, ist es empfehlenswert für GUIs?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

Achso.. Ist doch nichts anderes, als ein ehemals kommerzielles, aufgebohrtes Netbeans, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mai 2006)

Das Java Studio 8 von Sun baut auf dem Code von NetBeans auf und ist interoperabel mit NetBeans 4.1.
NetBeans ging aus Forté for Java hervor, welches von Sun entwickelt und dann an die OpenSource-Gemeinde  abgegeben wurde. NetBeans und Java Studio 8 sind kostenlos, wobei es für Java Studio 8 auch eine Arbeitsplatz-Lizenz für etwas mehr als 1800,- US Dollar für Benutzer gibt, die nicht Mitglieder des Sun Developer Network sind.

Unterschiede:
Sun Java Studio 8 Enterprise
NetBeans


----------

